
XML pioneer backs Erlang and Clojure for multicore processing - fogus
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/development/software/news/index.cfm?RSS&newsid=21307
======
rubyrescue
interesting, but full of inaccuracies (no variables?)...

 _Originally designed for programming massive telephone switches with hundreds
or thousands of processors, Erlang has no classes, objects, or variables, and
its file handling is miserable, but there is still a lot to love about it,
Bray added_

------
vegai
I wonder if Tim Bray wants to be remembered like that.

~~~
wglb
Well, his bio page suggests that he may well:
<http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/misc/Tim>

